# Crazy sub video's



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AydNaBOBd5k&feature=related


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is for your RE fan's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtVYW7UMOPI


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is just sad 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjuF8WhJgtU
:buttkick:


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

first vid really isnt anything special. 

the 2nd setup is pretty decent tho...that guy does pretty good numbers in bassrace from what I hear but theres still a ton of guys louder than him with less.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Oct 18 2009, 10:02 PM~15395777
> *first vid really isnt anything special.
> 
> the 2nd setup is pretty decent tho...that guy does pretty good numbers in bassrace from what I hear but theres still a ton of guys louder than him with less.
> *


Alright noob....guesss you didn't get it hint's the topic "Crazy sub vid's" just look at it in the first vid. Look's like a wave but it's just the camera  DAM NOOB"S


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 18 2009, 09:28 PM~15397031
> *Alright noob....guesss you didn't get it hint's the topic "Crazy sub vid's" just look at it in the first vid. Look's like a wave but it's just the camera   DAM NOOB"S
> *


how does that make me a noob? Youre talking about the first vid and I said its nothing special. Im well aware its because of the camera smart guy. lol


----------



## Loco_Oldskool40 (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Oct 19 2009, 10:10 PM~15409648
> *how does that make me a noob?  Youre talking about the first vid and I said its nothing special.  Im well aware its because of the camera smart guy. lol
> *


Post count.


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Locldskool40_@Oct 22 2009, 10:21 AM~15434112
> *Post count.
> *


thats what I figured...I think the post count must be related to cock size too cause some of these guys with lots of posts have quite the ego


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Oct 22 2009, 10:09 PM~15439673
> *thats what I figured...I think the post count must be related to cock size too cause some of these guys with lots of posts have quite the ego
> *


Thank's for the complement 

Now are you gonna post a vid. or fill my topic up w/ garbage


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 23 2009, 06:16 AM~15443279
> *Thank's for the complement
> 
> Now are you gonna post a vid. or fill my topic up w/ garbage
> *


k sure heres a couple good ones.

Team B&K's nowall setup in 2007 world finals. Shattering a composite cone DD
Team B&K
And Team TVE Soundsytems from europe in 2008 world finals also shattering composite cone DD
Team TVE


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Pipo (old old setup)





(old setup w/ss subs & amps)





breaking some glass


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 26 2009, 04:46 PM~15473571
> *Pipo (old old setup)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7du7SnRKIQ

Steve Meade classic


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

speakin of meade videos...this one was from 2007 world finals in san mateo. Thats my ex gf on the left. 

meade video..hot chicks and hairtricks

Meade's a pretty cool guy to meet in person and his truck is pretty damn nice inside and out...but imo his setup really isnt anything all that special. It doesnt put up that good of numbers for what it is. I realize its not an SPL setup but even in street beat he's not that loud compared to a lot of other guys.

I was impressed with how little his truck flexed/rattled though.

My explorer rattled 10x worse than his ride and Im sure he was quite a bit louder than me playing the lows...although I was burping louder than Meade on the termlab


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Oct 30 2009, 05:00 AM~15512271
> *speakin of meade videos...this one was from 2007 world finals in san mateo.  Thats my ex gf on the left.
> 
> meade video..hot chicks and hairtricks
> ...



I dont know if it still is but at one time meades tahoe was the loudest non walled vehicle anywhere. And like u said he really dont care about the numbers that much. Meade knows what he is doin and his shit is some of the cleanest work around. I have been around alot of db drags and shit and most of them installs are shitty. they just throw shit in there and dont care what it looks like. He takes the time to do all his shit right and he dont cut coners at all even if it means that his shit will lose a few db's. I have talked to him a few times here and there and on the phone a bit and thats just the vibe he gives off. 


Wagonized do u mind if i ask what u are runnin?? I dont have much so i aint tryin to bag on u just havent seen u around much so figured i would ask.
I like to keep it old school with my amps i am a big soundstream guy from back when they where good. I have some stound stream rubicon 1002's and for mids and highs i have sone small rubicon amps. and i have a few kicker subs and an Fi. once i get my Fi in my regal over the winter i will post up some pics.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Oct 30 2009, 06:00 AM~15512271
> *speakin of meade videos...this one was from 2007 world finals in san mateo.  Thats my ex gf on the left.
> 
> meade video..hot chicks and hairtricks
> ...


Dam she was cute

Keep any newds :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Oct 30 2009, 06:00 AM~15512271
> *speakin of meade videos...this one was from 2007 world finals in san mateo.  Thats my ex gf on the left.
> 
> meade video..hot chicks and hairtricks
> ...


well your opinion sounds like its full of hate, jealousy, and envy.....
no matter how you slice it, his shit sounds EXCELLENT.... comparing his ride to competition rides built with the sole purpose of being loud on a mic isnt "fair" good for you that your exploder rattles... is that supposed to be impressive? and honestly a burp isnt impressive at all to anyone thats not a hardcore USAC/DB Drag guy.... steves shit is a daily driver built for his OWN enjoyment....could some tweaks be made to gain a DB or two on the mic? yes but thats not what its all about.... get that hate out of your blood and step your game up


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klownin04+Oct 30 2009, 09:58 AM~15514092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not hating on him at all..i was pointing out my personal impression of his truck. Would I love to have his truck? yes. Do I think there are weak points in his design that could be looked into? yes of course, as with anyones design. Its a nice build, as are all of his. He does nice work but his setups are a little unorthodox thats all. He's a nice guy to meet in person, aswell...im not dogging him by any means. My original post wasnt mean to come off that way.

I dont have hate in my blood....and my "game" is stepped up. No need to worry about the results I get from my setups.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Nov 2 2009, 09:42 PM~15542500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

i love hard clean loud bass just like the next guy,, but all that rattling is wack... i know its hard to keep cars from faling apart with that much power.. but to me its all about how loud and clean and low u can get while hearing more bass then rattles....lmao


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i got a JL1000 v2 and a 12w7 that i have in a sealed JL box in my regal and that shit sounds damn good for one sub. Although i wanna build a bigger box possibly ported cuz i know it can drop way louder in the right box..


----------



## lite-on (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDEHWR3xd7o

Nice excursion :biggrin:


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Nov 5 2009, 10:35 PM~15578451
> *i love hard clean loud bass just like the next guy,, but all that rattling is wack... i know its hard to keep cars from faling apart with that much power.. but to me its all about how loud and clean and low u can get while hearing more bass then rattles....lmao
> *


just as you said...with the loud setups you'll never stop the rattles. More so you're more worried about it tearing the vehicle in half. My buddy Clay is on his 2nd or 3rd steering column because the bass in his truck destroys the steering knuckle. Hes gone through dozens of outer door handles on both sides aswell as broken the brake likes off the master cylinder during a burp and the latest story I heard from him was that he popped off one of the heater hoses to his intake manifold while doing a demo.

But from inside you do hear the bass, outside its gunna rattle. But who really cares when you can hear the thing from 5 miles away. If ya want it rattle free, simple, turn it down like all the SQ cars lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Nov 8 2009, 12:16 AM~15595230
> *just as you said...with the loud setups you'll never stop the rattles.  More so you're more worried about it tearing the vehicle in half.  My buddy Clay is on his 2nd or 3rd steering column because the bass in his truck destroys the steering knuckle.  Hes gone through dozens of outer door handles on both sides aswell as broken the brake likes off the master cylinder during a burp and the latest story I heard from him was that he popped off one of the heater hoses to his intake manifold while doing a demo.
> 
> But from inside you do hear the bass, outside its gunna rattle.  But who really cares when you can hear the thing from 5 miles away.  If ya want it rattle free, simple, turn it down like all the SQ cars lol
> *


x2
2 fuel sending units, no emblems on rear half of car, broken weld across rear of trunk

and thats just my daily setup (2 subs 1 amp)

and we dont rattle we flex!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.Elers (Oct 1, 2009)

i still wouldnt buy it over a XXX though, even if it was cheaper.

it doesnt look bad, but i like the metal look to subs. that sub looks like a bunch of plastic.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 8 2009, 11:33 AM~15598116
> *x2
> 2 fuel sending units, no emblems on rear half of car, broken weld across rear of trunk
> 
> ...


damn wut u runnin


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 14 2009, 02:07 AM~15661830
> *damn wut u runnin
> *


modified RE SX 15s
2 Crossfire vr 2000d's
1 Crossfire vr 404
6.5^ft tuned to 27hz


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 14 2009, 06:49 AM~15662607
> *modified RE SX 15s
> 2 Crossfire vr 2000d's
> 1 Crossfire vr 404
> ...


jesus bro thats ur daily setup? that shit makes my 12w7 an 1000 look like a joke..


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 14 2009, 02:54 PM~15665302
> *jesus bro thats ur daily setup? that shit makes my 12w7 an 1000 look like a joke..
> *


there are some pretty beefy daily setups out there. 

Its almost a curse once you have a loud daily setup and hear something louder or that sounds better because you instantly want to upgrade. 

Back in high school i had a car that did 142.2 @ 27 hz on the old termlab so roughly 137ish now...with a single 15 out of a trunk...and it was pretty violent on the lows. but then i heard a local built pioneer demo truck with 16 12s and wanted to go big right then and there. My first ever paycheck after I graduated went to buying a pair of RE HC 18s back in 2002 and started working on my first wall for them in a $400 car lol.

Loud daily setups are where its at. Competition vehicles are cool but if you dont drive it and listen to it daily you cant really enjoy it to its fullest. Just like a drag car.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 14 2009, 04:54 PM~15665302
> *jesus bro thats ur daily setup? that shit makes my 12w7 an 1000 look like a joke..
> *


MY DAILY WAS AT ONE TIME:
2-12 TITANUIM 12"
2-CADENCE A7HC AMPS
2-4300X MTX AMPS
KICKPANELS WITH DIAMOND AUDIO HEX 5 1/4
WITH MB QUART 6 1/2 COX IN THE DOOR AND ALSO IN THE BACK DOOR.

I GOT TWO LOUDNESS TICKETS AND A BROKEN WINDSHIELD. AND A 10 DB DROP ACROOS MY HEARING. SINCE THEN, I WENT BACK TO SQ. IT JUST DID NOT MAKE SENSE TO ME TO BE BLASTING MY STEREO. 

WHEN I SEE PEOPLE COME BY WITH LOUD STEREOS WITH NOTHING BUT BASS COMING OUT THE CAR. I JUST GIVE THEM THE THUMBS UP LIKE, YOUR SO COOL GOOBER!!!

BUT I AM 43, THAT TIME HAS PAST, YALL DO YOUR THING


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 14 2009, 04:54 PM~15665302
> *jesus bro thats ur daily setup? that shit makes my 12w7 an 1000 look like a joke..
> *


yep its in the brown beast 
Im making a few changes to get it louder


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 14 2009, 10:31 PM~15667427
> *
> I GOT TWO LOUDNESS TICKETS AND A BROKEN WINDSHIELD.  AND A 10 DB DROP ACROOS MY HEARING.  SINCE THEN, I WENT BACK TO SQ.  IT JUST DID NOT MAKE SENSE TO ME TO BE BLASTING MY STEREO.
> 
> ...


what did you do? throw a brick at your windshield because there is no way on earth that setup will break glass


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 14 2009, 11:24 PM~15668532
> *what did you do? throw a brick at your windshield because there is no way on earth that setup will break glass
> *


lol

yet another broken windshield claim. Its weird how sooo many people with average setups can supposedly break their windshields but even at world finals with the loudest cars in the world you only see maybe 5% of stock glass vehicles in the world breaking their windshield...and thats amongst the loudest guys.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 15 2009, 01:24 AM~15668532
> *what did you do? throw a brick at your windshield because there is no way on earth that setup will break glass
> *


NO THE REARVIEW MIRROW BROKE OFF AND LEFT A WHOLE IN THE GLASS. AND TRUST ME. I NEVER GOT IT METERED, BUT I WAS IN THE MID 140'S LIKE THAT. CAR WAS COMPLETELY GUTTED AND DYNAMATTED FIRST WITH REGULAR, THEN WITH EXTREME. I WAS MY DAILY BUT IT BANGED PRETTY HARD.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 15 2009, 07:59 PM~15673049
> *NO THE REARVIEW MIRROW BROKE OFF AND LEFT A WHOLE IN THE GLASS.  AND TRUST ME.  I NEVER GOT IT METERED, BUT I WAS IN THE MID 140'S LIKE THAT.  CAR WAS COMPLETELY GUTTED AND DYNAMATTED FIRST WITH REGULAR, THEN WITH EXTREME.  I WAS MY DAILY BUT IT BANGED PRETTY HARD.
> *


Done that twice in my cutlass w/ the rear view mirror.Never cracked tho


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 15 2009, 07:59 PM~15673049
> *NO THE REARVIEW MIRROW BROKE OFF AND LEFT A WHOLE IN THE GLASS.  AND TRUST ME.  I NEVER GOT IT METERED, BUT I WAS IN THE MID 140'S LIKE THAT.  CAR WAS COMPLETELY GUTTED AND DYNAMATTED FIRST WITH REGULAR, THEN WITH EXTREME.  I WAS MY DAILY BUT IT BANGED PRETTY HARD.
> *


broken rearview mirror off doesnt equate to a broken winshield


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 15 2009, 09:52 PM~15674092
> *broken rearview mirror off doesnt equate to a broken winshield
> *


WHO GIVES A FUCK!!!!!!!!!!....... :0 

OKAY SHIT BREAK, I HAD GET MY WINDSHIELD REPLACED BY MY INSURANCE COMPANY. YOU HAPPY MUTHERFUCKER


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 15 2009, 10:48 PM~15674838
> *WHO GIVES A FUCK!!!!!!!!!!....... :0
> 
> OKAY SHIT BREAK, I HAD GET MY WINDSHIELD REPLACED BY MY INSURANCE COMPANY.  YOU HAPPY MUTHERFUCKER
> *


you aint gots to lie to kick it :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2009, 09:38 AM~15677832
> *you aint gots to lie to kick it  :0
> *


Shit if I was trying to do that I woukd tell one of WAGON's stories


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 14 2009, 06:49 AM~15662607
> *modified RE SX 15s
> 2 Crossfire vr 2000d's
> 1 Crossfire vr 404
> ...


wut u mean by modified?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 16 2009, 11:12 PM~15685780
> *wut u mean by modified?
> *


different coils and soft parts than "regular" SX's
and my amps are modified too


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 17 2009, 09:32 AM~15689333
> *different coils and soft parts than "regular" SX's
> and my amps are modified too
> *


Oh yeah? Well... I have "modified batteries", so take THAT! :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 17 2009, 07:32 AM~15689333
> *different coils and soft parts than "regular" SX's
> and my amps are modified too
> *


damn man i have a lot to learn..


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 17 2009, 11:26 AM~15690128
> *damn man i have a lot to learn..
> *


http://www.splbassx.com/

Register and learn


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 17 2009, 09:40 AM~15690217
> *http://www.splbassx.com/
> 
> Register and learn
> *


i think i will :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 17 2009, 09:37 AM~15689357
> *Oh yeah? Well... I have "modified batteries", so take THAT!  :0
> *


mine are trained and float at 13.2v :angry:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

When you break your firewall, you're doin the dam thang!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 14 2009, 04:04 PM~15979195
> *When you break your firewall, you're doin the dam thang!
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see the 25 hz door flex :wow:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats pretty crazy. Back in the early 90's all I ever remember seeing was display vehicles (vans usually) that were always played with the doors open. After seeing how much spl cars flex all closed up I can see why.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

More windshield carnage...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 14 2009, 05:28 PM~15979456
> *Did you see the 25 hz door flex :wow:
> *


Sho nuff...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian+Nov 17 2009, 11:40 AM~15690217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, did you? :dunno:


----------

